# Welche Kamera für Nah und Fernaufnahmen



## Amr0d (4. August 2003)

Hallo,

Zur Zeit sitze ich an einem Internet Shop und da wir zu jedem Produkt
ein Foto machen bräuchte ich jetzt ein wenig Hilfe von euch. Ich brauche eine Kamera für extreme Nahaufnahmen für Details etc. aber auch für Aufnahmen aus 2 bis 3 m Entfernung. Die Farben auf den Bildern sollten nachher nicht allzu fies vom Original abweichen und auch schön scharf sein. Damit das Produkt auch schön lockt . Mein Chef ist bereit bis zu 1300 Euro zu investieren nur für die Kamera + vielleicht evtls. Zubehör. Was gäbe es da für Kameras???


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (4. August 2003)

anstatt "ganz nah ran" zu gehen würde ich von einiger Entfernung mit nem guten Zoom arbeiten. Damit wird das Bild nicht so verzerrt. 

Wenn's nur um Bilder für den Webshop geht muss es auch nicht unbedingt eine ganz so teure Kamera sein.

Ich würde mal folgende Kameras genauer unter die Lupe nehmen:
- Olympus C-740UZ
- evtl. auch die C-750UZ
- Fujifilm FinePix S304
- HP Photosmart 850
- Nikon Coolpix 5700
- Sony DSC-F717

(die letzten beiden sind etwas teurer)


Dunsti


----------



## Amr0d (4. August 2003)

Letzteres hatte mein Chef im Visier die wollte er unbedingt haben aber er wusste nicht ob die gut ist


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (5. August 2003)

gegen die Sony gibt's eigentlich nix einzuwenden. 

mehr Info's:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/SonyDSC-F717.asp
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydscf717/


Dunsti


----------



## DLDS (2. Oktober 2003)

Für Nahaufnahmen nimmst du am besten eine MF Kamera, mit der hast du einfach viel bessere Möglichkeiten in der Vergrösserung. Nur leider ist der Kostenaufwand weit aus höher.

Für Tele aufnahmen nur KB Kameras, der Autofokus ist hier bei aus physikalichen Gründen viel schneller. Bei diversen digitalen kommt dir sogar hier die Brennweitenverlängerung zur gute.


----------



## Amr0d (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DLDS _
> *Für Nahaufnahmen nimmst du am besten eine MF Kamera, mit der hast du einfach viel bessere Möglichkeiten in der Vergrösserung. Nur leider ist der Kostenaufwand weit aus höher.
> 
> Für Tele aufnahmen nur KB Kameras, der Autofokus ist hier bei aus physikalichen Gründen viel schneller. Bei diversen digitalen kommt dir sogar hier die Brennweitenverlängerung zur gute. *



Ok davon habe ich jetzt mal absolut gar keine Ahnung 

Aber wir haben uns schon entschieden und haben die Sony gekauft und meiner Meinung nach sind die Bilder echt genial auch in Sachen nah Aufnahmen. Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen kann die Kamera nur empfehlen. Nettes Gimmick: Eingebauter Restlichverstärker son Nachtsichtgerät das ist vielleicht geil


----------

